# New here!



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys! I’m new here, hope to have some great discussions! I’m 52 and I’m married for six years to a beaufiful woman of 42. We are together for 14 years and we have three kids. Not a perfect marriage but I love her like crazy! By the way, sorry for the poor english, I speak french!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Mickey1967 said:


> Hi guys! I’m new here, hope to have some great discussions! I’m 52 and I’m married for six years to a beaufiful woman of 42. We are together for 14 years and we have three kids. Not a perfect marriage but I love her like crazy! By the way, sorry for the poor english, I speak french!


As is the case with many French people I come across, who apologize for their poor use of the English language, there is no need. Your English is better than what we get from our elected officials!

So... what brings you here? Those of us in the US... I thought we were supposed to look to the French in matters of love?


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am very impressed by the variety of subjects here. I can sure take some good things from the stuff I read and I can sure help others too sometimes...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Coucou, et bienvenu


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Merci beaucoup! 🙂


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Je m'appelle Prodigal. Bienvenue!

Pardonnez-moi si mon francais n'est pas bon.


----------

